# Some Kontakt instruments have an arpeggiator built in, - is it possible to record those outputted midi notes ?



## ManicMiner (Dec 7, 2019)

I've bought a few Kontakt instruments that have a built in arpeggiator.

Is the midi info from the arp outputted from Kontakt? I'd like to record those midi notes to another track in my DAW. (I have Reaper and it records midi output).


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes, in Kontakt's options->Engine you have Send MIDI to outside world option. Click there and set it up.


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 7, 2019)

> Yes, in Kontakt's options->Engine you have Send MIDI to outside world option. Click there and set it up.


thanks, but its only recording the note I press, not the notes that the Kontakt instrument is generating. Perhaps the arp in the Kontakt engine is not sending notes out for the script the programmer wrote?


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 7, 2019)

Does this depend on the specific instrument and script? Or does "script generated" happen automatically when checked in Options/Engine, regardless of whether the script provides for it?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2019)

It works here... You don't need an extra track, you can use recording mode MIDI (output).


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 8, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> You don't need an extra track, you can use recording mode MIDI


Doesn't that depend on the DAW? It's definitely true in Reaper. I don't think it's true in, for example, Mixcraft and Ableton Live.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah I'm talking about Reaper. Can do it all on a single track.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Jul 19, 2020)

Say if 1 Instrument has 5 Samples playing different Arpeggios / Patterns can we have all the 5 Patterns separated?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 19, 2020)

I have not tried all the kontakt libs with arps/sequencers but I would assume that Midi is NOT automatically sent to the outside world but that the instrument has to be scripted that way. And as some devellopers even include midi recording options in the kontakt instrument......

But I dont have any skills in kontakt scripting so I am sure last word on this is by Evil Dragon


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Jul 19, 2020)

Like this has 5 patterns, would it be possible to have it all as Separate outputs? 

Without having to drag and drop.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 19, 2020)

If you can go into instrument edit mode with it, you should be able to detect which groups are playing, then route them to separate outputs. Or, if there are multiple busses used, route outputs from those busses to separate outputs.


----------

